# Hotmail error (0x800CCC33)forbidden



## lee_1133 (Aug 24, 2002)

Hi,

I use outlook for my mail and I keep getting an email on both my hotmail accounts apparantly from hotmail staff saying this below...

"To help protect our users from automatically generated junk e-mail (or spam), MSN Hotmail periodically asks for identity verification.

Please go to http://www.hotmail.msn.com and follow the instructions. It takes only a few minutes and you can then return to using your Hotmail account.

Thank you for helping us to help reduce your junk e-mail.
Sincerely,
MSN Hotmail Staff"

Please do not reply to this e-mail as this is an unmonitored alias.

The problem is the link does not work when i click it and when i go to hotmail myself and enter my email and password it then asks me to copy what i see in the picture (random letters & numbers) i then access my account through hotmail no problem and when i click send and receive through Outlook my mail arrives no problem but if i send and receive again then same bloody email comes up and i have to do the process all over again.

does anyone get whats going on? I run a business and cannot afford this.
there does not seem to be any way of contacting hotmail for help either.

regards,

lee_1133


----------



## aussie girl (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Lee, I'm having an identical problem. I have also noticed that the email from hotmail cant be deleted......???? and my problem seemed to coincide with the update of my outlook express through windows update page several days ago.

Ive also noticed a similar thread, where there was a question regarding a possible virus?


----------



## lee_1133 (Aug 24, 2002)

Can anyone help us both on this? Someone must have an idea? anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## aussie girl (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Lee,
There is another thread in "All other software" titled Hotmail verification. I have been following that also, and have requested admin to possibly merge these threads.


----------

